# L'angolo dei profeti di MilanWorld.



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi, oggi vi propongo un'idea di gioco estrapolata da un altro forum di calcio in generale che seguo sempre con piacere. @Fabry_cekko saprà a quale mi riferisco. Beh, si tratta di un giochino molto simpatico che racchiude tutte le nostre previsioni. 

*Promemoria delle profezie (consultate prima di elaborare nuove profezie): *http://www.milanworld.net/promemoria-profezie-di-milanworld-vt30530.html

Il Topic servirà, come da titolo, ad elaborare delle profezie calcistiche che ognuno di noi annuncerà qui dentro. Le profezie però devono essere scritte in maniera netta, senza condizionale alcuno. Questo significa che non devono essere possibiliste. Faccio un esempio:


*Profezia corretta: ''La Roma il prossimo anno arriverà seconda.''*
*Profezia incorretta: ''Se la Roma giocherà con Totti titolare perderà ancora, se gioca con una punta vincerà.''*


Quindi *niente condizionale*. Abbiate il coraggio delle vostre azioni! 
Ogni profezia che si avvererà avrà una valenza di *due punti*. Una profezia sbagliata *non vi farà guadagnare alcun punto*. Una profezia difficilissima, invece, vi garantirà *tre punti*. Cosa si intende per profezia difficilissima? Pronosticare qualcosa di *impensabile* che poi si realizza. Ad esempio:


*''L'anno prossimo il Barcellona sarà fuori ai quarti di CL''.*


Altra regola è che se un utente fa una profezia, l'utente successivo *non potrà copiarla*. Quindi se c'è qualcuno che dice che il Barcellona vincerà la CL, l'utente che arriva dopo *non può dire la stessa cosa*.


Le profezie possono riguardare *qualunque* cosa calcistica voi vogliate e non c'è limite, potete elaborarne quante ne volete. Su allenatori, CL, campionato, giocatori, rendimento degli stessi, capocannonieri, mercato, infortuni ecc.

Evitate però profezie banalissime o facilissime come:
Messi vincerà il Pallone D'Oro

*Alla fine della stagione 2015-2016, chi avrà più punti sarà eletto Il Profeta di MilanWorld, mentre chi ne avrà di meno causa profezie sbagliate verrà eletto come Il Ciarlatano di MilanWorld. Mi occuperò io stesso della classifica. Se magari qualcuno vuole darmi una mano, può farlo!*


*Promemoria Colori:*
*Profezia in Corso*
*Profezia Avverata*
*Profezia Sbagliata

**Classifica:
**Renegade: 36pt - 3 Profezie Sbagliate
**Hammer: 6pt - 0 Profezie Sbagliate
**The Ripper: 6**pt - 1** Profezie Sbagliate**Splendidi Incisivi: 3pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate
**aleslash: 3pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate
**Hellscream: 3**pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate
**neversayconte: 3**pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate
**corvorossonero: 3pt - 1** Profezie Sbagliate**666psycho: 6pt - 4** Profezie Sbagliate**Dumbaghi: 3pt - 2 Profezie Sbagliate
**diavolo: 3pt - 1 Profezie Sbagliate
**juventino: 3pt - 5 Profezie Sbagliate
**eldero: 0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
DinastiaMaldini: 0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
Interista Diventi Pazzo: 0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
Ma che ooh: 0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
Danielsan: 0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate
**ed.vedder77: **0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
Snake: **0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
Mou: **0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
Coccosheva81: 0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
Fabriman94: - 0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
pennyhill: **0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
franck3211: **0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
BossKilla7: **0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate
**Aragorn: **0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
Dany20: **0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
Fabry_cekko: **0pt - **0 Profezie Sbagliate**
Lo Gnu: **0pt - 1** Profezie Sbagliate**
DannySa: **0pt - 1** Profezie Sbagliate**
koti: **0pt - 1 **Profezie Sbagliate
**tifosa asRoma: **0pt - 1** Profezie Sbagliate
**Roten1896: **0pt - 1** Profezie Sbagliate**
DMZtheRockBear: **0pt - 2** Profezie Sbagliate
**mefisto94: 0pt - 2 **Profezie Sbagliate
**Smarx10: **0pt - 2 **Profezie Sbagliate
**O Animal: **0pt - 2** Profezie Sbagliate
**numero 3: 0pt - 2** Profezie Sbagliate
sballotello: 0pt - 1 Profezie Sbagliate*


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

Comincio io con una mia previsione:

*- Il Paris Saint Germain non vincerà la Champions League 2015-2016.*


----------



## aleslash (25 Luglio 2015)

Il Napoli arriverà terzo


----------



## Mou (25 Luglio 2015)

Bellissima idea.

- *Il Chelsea non vincerà la Champions League 2015-2016*
-*Cristiano Ronaldo segnerà meno di 40 gol in Liga*


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

*Il Barcellona NON vincerà la prossima CL.
L. Adriano farà meno di 12 gol nel prossimo campionato.
Ibra arriva entro il 31 Agosto.*

Secondo me dovevi aggiungere che non valgono quelle troppo facili e/o dare un punto alle profezie avverate, perchè è più facile azzeccarle che sbagliarle imho, per cui sarebbe più equilibrato.


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Il Barcellona NON vincerà la prossima CL.
> L. Adriano farà meno di 12 gol nel prossimo campionato.
> Ibra arriva entro il 31.*
> 
> Secondo me dovevi aggiungere che non valgono quelle troppo facili.



31 Luglio o Agosto? Specifica!


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 31 Luglio o Agosto? Specifica!



Aggiornato.


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Il Barcellona NON vincerà la prossima CL.
> L. Adriano farà meno di 12 gol nel prossimo campionato.
> Ibra arriva entro il 31 Agosto.*
> 
> Secondo me dovevi aggiungere che non valgono quelle troppo facili e/o dare un punto alle profezie avverate, perchè è più facile azzeccharle che sbagliarle imho, per cui sarebbe più equilibrato.



Vabbè profezie come:

Messi vincerà il Pallone D'Oro 2015

Neanche vanno considerate, penso sia sotto inteso!


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vabbè profezie come:
> 
> Messi vincerà il Pallone D'Oro 2015
> 
> Neanche vanno considerate, penso sia sotto inteso!



Secondo me lo dovresti aggiungere, però comunque l'hai già specificato.


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo dovresti aggiungere, però comunque l'hai già specificato.



L'ho aggiornato ora nel ''regolamento''.


----------



## Hammer (25 Luglio 2015)

Bacca segnerà più di 15 gol in campionato


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

*- Bertolacci si rivelerà l'ennesimo calciatore alla Poli dimostrandosi un flop.
- Dybala farà meglio di Iturbe alla prima stagione in una Big.
- Bacca e Adriano segneranno almeno 15 gol in due (non a testa).
- L'Arsenal supererà gli ottavi di CL.
- La Roma beccherà il Barcellona ai gironi di CL.
- I centrocampi di Inter, Juventus e Roma avranno più passaggi e occasioni create del centrocampo del Milan a fine stagione*


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

*Bertolacci farà una buona stagione come Bonaventura l'anno scorso, segnando almeno 5 gol in tutto il campionato.*


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

*- Clasie a fine stagione avrà più passaggi, più occasioni create, più lanci lunghi di Bertolacci e sarà meglio di quest'ultimo anche in fase di interdizione*


----------



## diavolo (25 Luglio 2015)

Alla fine della stagione 2015/16 L'Inter sarà arrivata dietro il Milan.

Il Manchester United vincerà la Premier League

Il PSG vincerà la Ligue 1

Il PsG vincerà la supercoppa di Francia

Il Barcellona vincerà la Liga

La Lazio supererà il preliminare di Champions

Il Bayern Monaco arriverà in finale di Champions League


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] intanto fai una lista di partecipanti mano mano che gli altri scrivono, posso dare una mano a contarli ma direi che gli utenti stessi dovrebbero uppare quando azzeccano o sbagliano.


----------



## Snake (25 Luglio 2015)

Ronaldo batterà il record di gol nella liga di Messi.

La MSN segnerà minimo 150 gol.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2015)

Bella idea Renegade. In passato ne ho azzeccate molte, vediamo adesso...

Per la Serie A ancora non mi sbilancio perchè tutto può accadere...la Juve è sempre la Juve, la Roma proverà a vincerlo, l'inter si è rafforzata di brutto, il Napoli è pericoloso, la Lazio sta rafforzando la già squadra ottima dell'anno scorso, il Milan ha cambiato aria e la Fiorentina è un incognita. Ecco le nuove 7 sorelle (ovviamente scherzo).

Non mi sbilancio neanche sulla Liga perchè Benitez è una capra in questo.
Aspetto di vedere gli ultimi movimenti e poi dico la mia sul PSG.

Inizio dicendo *Il Chelsea non vincerà la Champions League 2015/2016*.
*La Juventus non arriverà in Semifinale di Champions League 2015/2016.*
*El Shaarawy farà almeno 15 gol stagionali.*
*Immobile farà almeno 15 gol stagionali.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ronaldo batterà il record di gol nella liga di Messi.
> 
> La MSN segnerà minimo 150 gol.



Ti pare che doveva venire il gufo eh...come quando avevi detto l'anno scorso "Questa sarà l'inizio della fine per Messi"...sei pazzesco.


----------



## Snake (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ti pare che doveva venire il gufo eh...come quando avevi detto l'anno scorso "Questa sarà l'inizio della fine per Messi"...sei pazzesco.



aggiungo che Ronaldo farà almeno 70 gol in tutte le competizioni


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Luglio 2015)

Il Milan vincerà lo scudo e l Inter arriverà seconda .
La Juve non andrà in Champions il prossimo anno.


----------



## koti (25 Luglio 2015)

*-La Roma vincerà la serie A 2015/2016.
-Ibrahimovic vincerà la prossima classifica cannonieri della serie A.*


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Luglio 2015)

- Gundogan verrà al Milan entro il 20 agosto
- La Juve incontrerà il Real ai gironi di Champions
- Neymar arriverà prima di CR7 nella classifica per il pallone d'Oro
- Jackson Martinez e Griezmann segneranno almeno 70 gol in due nella prossima stagione
- Il podio del prossimo campionato sarà: Milan, Juve, Inter
- Il Napoli non arriverà prima del quinto posto
- Depay esploderà definitivamente al Manchester segnando almeno 20 gol nella prossima stagione
- L' Empoli retrocederà
- Immobile si riscatterà a siviglia
- Bacca e Luiz Adriano segneranno almeno 25 gol in due
- Il Manchester United arriverà in finale di Champions


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> aggiungo che Ronaldo farà almeno 70 gol in tutte le competizioni



E magari vincerà pure il pallone d'oro 2015.


----------



## neversayconte (25 Luglio 2015)

*-klopp tornerà ad allenare a gennaio. 
-Chelsea vincerà la Champions 2016. 
-Lo scudetto lo vince l'Inter. 
-Ibrahimovic non viene in Italia. 
-Milan si piazzerà quinto*.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Luglio 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> *-klopp tornerà ad allenare a gennaio.
> -Chelsea vincerà la Champions 2016.
> -Lo scudetto lo vince l'Inter.
> -Ibrahimovic non viene in Italia.
> -Milan si piazzerà quinto*.






Scusa ma é a dir poco un quadro apocalittico


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] quella sul Chelsea è già stata fatta da Mou, non puoi fare la stessa profezia


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

- Ibra arriverà al Milan entro il 31 agosto.
- Il Frosinone retrocederà
- Il Milan arriverà in CL
- Il Bayern Monaco vincerà la CL


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> - Ibra arriverà al Milan entro il 31 agosto.
> - Il Frosinone retrocederà
> - Il Milan arriverà in CL
> - Il Bayern Monaco vincerà la CL



Ho tolto quella su Ibra; l'ha già fatta Mefisto.


----------



## O Animal (25 Luglio 2015)

- Kondogbia e/o Icardi si romperanno il crociato in precampionato e salteranno tutta la stagione;
- La Juve arriverà quarta e acciuga verrà esonerato;
- Sarri vincerà l'Europa League;
- Il Real Madrid non parteciperà alla Champions 2016/2017;
- Balotelli segnerà 20 gol
- Pogba farà una stagione oscena mentre Kovacic sarà il migliore centrocampista del campionato;
- Duvan Zapata sarà il prossimo capocannoniere della serie A e verrà venduto al Manchester United per 40 milioni di euro.

Non so perché ma prevedo molto rosso...


----------



## Hammer (25 Luglio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> - Kondogbia e/o Icardi si romperanno il crociato in precampionato e salteranno tutta la stagione;
> - La Juve arriverà quarta e acciuga verrà esonerato;
> *- Sarri vincerà l'Europa League;
> *- Il Real Madrid non parteciperà alla Champions 2016/2017;
> ...



Sarri


----------



## Aragorn (25 Luglio 2015)

Vabbè, come prime profezie vado sul sicuro

*Il Milan non vincerà lo scudetto 2015-16
La Roma non vincerà lo scudetto 2015-16*
*L'Arsenal non vincerà la Premier 2015-16* ( )
*L'Arsenal non vincerà la Champions 2015-16* fuma:)
*Il Barcellona vincerà il Mondiale per club*


----------



## Hellscream (25 Luglio 2015)

Provo a dire qualcosa anche io, di sicura ne prevedo solo 1 (prendetela sul ridere  )
*
-La Juventus vincerà il campionato 2015-16*
*-Ibrahimovic non arriva al Milan*
*-Benitez non farà più di sei mesi sulla panchina del Real*
*-Il Bayern arriverà in finale di Champions 2015-16*
*-Il Negromante di Dol Guldur è certamente Sauron ( )*


----------



## DannySa (25 Luglio 2015)

Bacca segnerà almeno 13 gol.
Il Psg arriverà in semifinale di CL.
Il Milan entrerà in CL senza passare dal playoff.
Oltre a Romagnoli ed Ibra arriverà almeno un altro difensore.


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Luglio 2015)

Ne dico una io : 
Messi non sarà il giocatore con più gol nel Barcellona
quest'anno


----------



## Renegade (26 Luglio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Provo a dire qualcosa anche io, di sicura ne prevedo solo 1 (prendetela sul ridere  )
> *
> -La Juventus vincerà il campionato 2015-16*
> *-Ibrahimovic non arriva al Milan*
> ...



Quella del Bayern Monaco in finale di CL c'è già. Ragazzi, come detto nel primo post non potete ripetere la profezia di un altro utente. Vale quella di chi arriva prima.

Qui trovate il promemoria di tutte le profezie: 

http://www.milanworld.net/promemoria-profezie-di-milanworld-vt30530.html


----------



## Hammer (26 Luglio 2015)

Il Milan acquisterà Romagnoli
Il Milan non acquisterà Witsel


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Luglio 2015)

*Il Milan e l'Inter NON vinceranno la Champions League 2015-16 nonostante la finale si disputi a San Siro 


*ci penso un po' e poi faccio quelle serie...


----------



## Renegade (26 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan e l'Inter NON vinceranno la Champions League 2015-16 nonostante la finale si disputi a San Siro
> 
> 
> *ci penso un po' e poi faccio quelle serie...



Da te me ne aspetto tante pro Milan


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Luglio 2015)

*Icardi farà 26 gol
Bertolacci 8 gol
Ely sarà una rivelazione
Il Psg vincerà la champions perché Ibra viene da noi*


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Luglio 2015)

Romagnoli non andrà al Milan
Jovetic giocherà meno di 20 partite in serie A
L'Arsenal vincerà la premier 2015-16
L'atletico madrid sarà campione della Liga 2015-16
Mandzukic segnerà meno di 15 gol nella serie A 2015-16


----------



## Renegade (26 Luglio 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> *Icardi farà 26 gol
> Bertolacci 8 gol
> Ely sarà una rivelazione
> Il Manchester Utd vincerà lo scudetto
> Il Psg vincerà la champions perché Ibra viene da noi*





tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Romagnoli non andrà al Milan
> *il Bayern Monaco vincerà la champions league 2015-16*
> L'Arsenal vincerà la premier 2015-16
> L'atletico madrid sarà campione della Liga 2015-16
> Mandzukic segnerà meno di 15 gol nella serie A 2015-16



Queste due ci sono già...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Queste due ci sono già...



Modificato


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Luglio 2015)

Di Natale farà 10 o più gol 
Jackson Martinez farà più di 20 gol in tutte le competizioni
L'Atletico Madrid arriverà secondo in campionato
A gennaio il Milan acquisterà un playmaker 
Calabria farà non più di 5 presenze in campionato


----------



## Hammer (26 Luglio 2015)

Calabria farà almeno 8 presenze in campionato


----------



## Snake (26 Luglio 2015)

-*Messi batterà il suo personale record di assist in una stagione.
-Suarez farà almeno 40 gol.
-Aguero vincerà per la terza volta lo scoring title della premier.
-Di Maria segnerà meno di 5 gol in tutta la stagione.
-Falcao non andrà in doppia cifra in premier.
-Diego Costa segnerà meno di 30 gol in tutte le competizioni.
-Danilo sarà il terzino con più assist a referto nella liga.*


----------



## The Ripper (26 Luglio 2015)

La Juve non vincerà lo scudetto 
Montella tornerà ad allenare prima del termine della stagione
La Lazio riuscirà ad accedere ai gironi di Champions quest'anno. 
Il Milan spenderà almeno altri 40 milioni sul mercato.
L'Inter arriverà tra le prime 4
Montolivo giocherà meno di 25 partite 
Bacca segnerà più di 15 gol
La Roma migliorerà il suo rendimento in Champions. 
Il Bayern non vincerà la Champions 
Gli abbonamenti del Milan saranno più dello scorso anno
Il capocannoniere della serie A sarà un giocatore di una squadra che arriverà tra le prime 5
Giuseppe Rossi segnerà più di 12 gol in serie A.

Ma ne posso dare altre più in là? Dovremmo dare un termine per giocare...sia di tempo che di numero delle profezie (massimo 25 a testa per esempio)


----------



## The Ripper (26 Luglio 2015)

Il Milan acquisterà un giocatore finora (26/07) inaspettato (nome non ancora entrato prepotentemente in orbita Milan su giornali e Tv).


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Queste due ci sono già...



Editato!


----------



## franck3211 (26 Luglio 2015)

*J. Mauri del milan sarà tra i flop dell'anno o semplicemente vedrà pochissimo il campo.
La roma non si classificherà tra le prime tre
Pazzini farà più di 10 goal con il Verona
*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Luglio 2015)

Il Milan farà almeno 3 acquisti e almeno un altro a gennaio. 
Mazzarri tornerà ad allenare.
il Napoli sarà la sorpresa dell'anno,Insigne e Gabbiadini esploderanno.
José Mauri dopo la prima parte della stagione sarà titolare. 
Honda farà almeno 8-10 assist.
De Sciglio avrà un buon rendimento giocando a destra.
La Juve subirà almeno 40 gol in campionato.
Mancini non mangerà le chiacchiere di carnevale.
Luiz Adriano,Bacca e Niang avranno un buon-ottimo rendimento. I primi 2 entrambi in doppia cifra,il terzo non andrà oltre gli 8-10.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Il Milan farà almeno 3 acquisti e almeno un altro a gennaio.
> Mazzarri tornerà ad allenare.
> il Napoli sarà la sorpresa dell'anno,Insigne e Gabbiadini esploderanno.
> José Mauri dopo la prima parte della stagione sarà titolare.
> ...



Non credo che valgano i *se* e i *probabilmente*


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Luglio 2015)

Io comincio con queste prima che qualcuno me le rubi (se già non sono state scritte, non ho controllato bene)

*La Juventus non arriverà prima, ma neanche seconda, in Serie A 2015/16
La Juventus perderà almeno una partita in casa delle milanesi
Ibrahimovic vincerà il campionato (indipendentemente dalla squadra in cui giocherà) 
J.Mauri segnerà un gol partita (ad esempio il gol dell'1-0 in una partita che finisce 3-0, o il gol del 2-1 in una partita che finisce 5-1)
L'Inter arriverà davanti alla Juventus nella classifica finale della Serie A 2015/16



*


----------



## pennyhill (26 Luglio 2015)

Khedira in campionato segnerà non meno di 4 gol.
Il Brasile non vincerà l'oro olimpico.
Iturbe andrà via in prestito in questa stagione.
Pirlo giocherà gli europei.
La somma dei gol di Palacio, Icardi e Jovetic, non sarà meno di 40.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Luglio 2015)

Ne aggiungo qualcuna va.
Una tra Arsenal e City rimarrà fuori dalle prime 4 in premier.
il Monaco si riconfermerà sui livelli dello scorso anno. 
Il Milan avrà volti nuovi a livello dirigenziale dopo gennaio.
il PSG arriverà almeno in semifinale di Champions. 
Rooney farà almeno 30 gol in tutte le competizioni.
Il Liverpool arriverà almeno quarto.
Il Bayern non vincerà facilmente il campionato e Guardiola andrà via a fine stagione.
Susi farà almeno 5 gol e altrettanti assist,che sia nel Milan o altrove.
Lo Stoccarda si piazzerà per l'Europa League.
La finale di Europa League sarà tra 2 grandi squadrd.
Lo United eliminerà una Big in Champions.
Wenger andrà via dall' Arsenal


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Luglio 2015)

*Borussia Dortmund arriva tra le prime 4 in Bundesliga
Borussia Dortmund arriva almeno agli ottavi di Europa League
L'Amburgo si salverà anche quest'anno (unica squadra sempre presente in Bundesliga) dopo aver rischiato per due anni di fila.
L'Augsburg non supererà i gironi di Europa League
La Sampdoria non supererà i gironi di Europa League *


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Luglio 2015)

*La lazio non arriva agli ottavi di CL* (non so se è troppo facile)
*La roma non arriva ai quarti di CL**
Honda giocherà meno di 20 partite da titolare nel Milan.
Martinez segna meno di 28 gol nell'AM.
Il MU arriva in semifinale di CL (poi esce)
Pazzini farà meno di 10 gol.
*


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Luglio 2015)

Il Milan dominerà il campionato.
La Juve andrà in Europa League.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Luglio 2015)

*Suarez capocannoniere della Liga 2015/16
Messi farà meno di 30 gol in Liga 2015/16
Falcao segnerà più di 5 gol in premier league 2015/16
Lacazzette giocherà per il PSG nella stagione 2015/16
Boateng non tornerà al Milan
Calabria giocherà più di 11 partite nella stagione 2015/16
Il milan farà un mercato importante anche a Gennaio 
Sinisa Mihajloivc non sarà esonerato nella stagione 2015/16*


----------



## 666psycho (26 Luglio 2015)

*Kondogbia farà meno di 15 partite
Mancini sarà esonerato entro fine stagione 2015/16
Montella allenerà entro fine stagione 2015/16
Icardi segnerà meno di 19 gol in campionato stagione 2015/16
Icardi sarà cornuto entro fine 2016
Zenga sarà esonerato entro fine stagione 2015/16*


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Luglio 2015)

*Iachini sarà esonerato entro la fine della stagione.*


----------



## numero 3 (26 Luglio 2015)

Kondogbia si rivelerà un flop
Prima della fine del calciomercato l'inter venderà Icardi Kovacic Shaquiri e Guarin
Kovacic finirà al Milan
Khedira giocherà al massimo 15 partite in campionato
Pirlo a gennaio torna alla Juve


----------



## yohann (26 Luglio 2015)

Piu che una profezia le mie sono sensazioni


*L'AS Roma vincera lo scudetto 2015/2016
Ibrahimovic rimane al PSG*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Iachini sarà esonerato entro la fine della stagione.*



Difficilissima


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Luglio 2015)

Bertolacci segnerà più di 6 gol e farà più di 5 assist, e avrà una media voto gazzetta superiore al 6,15.


----------



## Danielsan (27 Luglio 2015)

Io dico che alcuni di voi ci prenderanno e alcuni invece no


----------



## Danielsan (27 Luglio 2015)

Il Napoli finira' davanti in classifica alla Lazio


----------



## juventino (27 Luglio 2015)

Mi butto anch'io dai

*L'Arsenal prenderà un girone facile in Champions ed uscirà ancora agli ottavi*
*Benitez non mangia il panettone (verrà quindi esonerato prima di Natale)*
*Il Napoli farà una stagione senza "mezze misure": o sarà la rivelazione oppure lotterà per non retrocedere*
*Dybala sarà un flop*
*L'Inter ritonerà in Champions League*
*Il Frosinone si salverà*
*Roma e Lazio supereranno girone e ottavi di Champions e si affronteranno ai quarti*
*Lo United non vincerà nulla e Van Gaal andrà via a fine stagione (poi arriva Klopp)*
*L'Atletico non ripeterà i fasti della passata stagione e terminerà il ciclo di Simeone*
*Giampaolo verrà esonerato entro le prime cinque giornate, dopo aver conquistato massimo un punto*
*M'Bakogu farà almeno 10 gol in campionato*
*Duvan Zapata andrà in doppia cifra*
*Verrà promossa in Serie A una neopromossa in Serie B*
*Scoppierà un grosso scandalo in casa Sampdoria e Ferrero avrà guai giudiziari*

Se ne ho copiata qualcuna ditemelo.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2015)

*La lazio non si qualifica per la CL (quindi arriverà dal quarto posto in giù).
Higuain verrà ceduto entro il 31 Agosto.
Pirlo tra Gennaio-Giugno 2016 non giocherà con la Nazionale.
Il Bologna si salverà.
L'Empoli finirà ultimo in calssifica.*


----------



## Renegade (27 Luglio 2015)

Ci sono mille ripetizioni di profezie già fatti da altri utenti... Non potete controllare prima?

Comunque da ora non postate più per un po' che riordino il Promemoria. Al mio prossimo post riprendete.


----------



## Renegade (27 Luglio 2015)

Ok, ho aggiornato TUTTO nel Topic del Promemoria. Ho rimosso tutte le ripetizioni e i doppioni. Da ora cercate di consultarlo sempre prima di ogni previsione. Altrimenti si genera un casino di gente che ripete ciò che già è stato pronosticato prima. Altra cosa, per mantenere l'ordine nel Topic di riepilogo: *quando postate una profezia cercate di mettere il trattino prima della frase*. Nella forma delle mie prossime previsioni:

*- Una tra Real Madrid, Barcellona e Atletico Madrid vincerà la Copa del Rey 2015-2016.*
*- L'Arsenal non vincerà la Capital One Cup*
*- Cristiano Ronaldo non andrà al PSG*
*- Il Barcellona vincerà la Supercoppa Uefa*
*- Depay farà una grande stagione con almeno 10 reti*
*- Khedira si infortunerà almeno due volte*
*- Morata si confermerà una sicurezza*
*- In Semifinale di CL ci sarà almeno una squadra inglese*
*- Griezmann si riconfermà come l'anno scorso*
*- Ci saranno spaccature interne al Milan come ogni anno*
*- Lo Juventus Stadium verrà espugnato almeno una volta*
*- Giuseppe Rossi subirà un infortunio che lo terrà fuori per almeno 15 giorni*
*- Giroud avrà più reti complessive di Bacca e Adriano (entrambi presi singolarmente)*
*- Messi sarà superiore a tutti nel mondo in passaggi completati, passaggi in avanti, occasioni create e passaggi chiave*
*- Ozil sarà superiore a James Rodriguez in almeno uno tra questi parametri: passaggi totali, occasioni create, passaggi chiave, passaggi in avanti.*
*- Pellegrini non sarà più l'allenatore del City a fine stagione*


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2015)

la juventus vincerà la supercoppa


----------



## eldero (28 Luglio 2015)

L'Italia sarà nel girone B dei prossimi europei
Nella nazionale italiana non ci saranno giocatori di colore ai prossimi europei
In semifinale ai prossimi europei tutte e quattro le squadre avranno già vinto la competizione almeno una volta
In semifinale di CL ci sarà almeno una squadra che non ha mai vinto nè CL nè EL
In serie A verranno esonerati più di 7 allenatori
Il prossimo scudetto sarà vinto da una squadra nel Nord Italia
Messi e Ronaldo faranno entrambi meno goal rispetto alla scorsa Liga
Benitez vincerà almeno un trofeo tra Liga, CL e Coppa del Rey
L'Europa League sarà vinta da una squadra che arriva dai gironi di Champions League
Mastour esordirà entro gennaio in un campionato europeo
Il Manchester City arriverà davanti al Manchester United in Premier League
Il Carpi arriverà nelle prime 11
Il capocannoniere non sarà nè della Juventus nè della Roma
Nei primi 5 della classifica cannonieri ci sarà un solo giocatore italiano
Ci saranno 3 giocatori che vinceranno a parimerito la classifica di capocannoniere dell'Europeo 2016
In Europa League almeno una squadra semifinalista sarà Italiana
Il PSG vincerà 3 trofei ufficiali in stagione
Il Genoa arriverà in semifinale di Coppa Italia
In serie B verrà promossa una delle neopromosse dalla Lega Pro
Il Vicenza non salirà in Serie A
Zeman non vincerà il campionato Svizzero e non arriverà nei primi 4
Pazzini farà più goal rispetto agli ultimi 3 anni
El Shaarawy non batterà il suo record di goal in carriera
Diego Lopez parerà almeno 4 rigori
Non più di 3 squadre avranno lo stesso piazzamento a fine stagione dello scorso anno
Il Milan segnerà più goal su calcio piazzato rispetto alla scorsa stagione
Il Frosinone avrà meno di 3 rigori a favore in tutta la stagione
La Sampdoria avrà problemi simili a quelli del Parma
Kondogbia farà più goal di Kovacic
Icardi segnerà almeno 8 goal più di Dybala
Il capocannoniere della serie A non avrà mai vinto un titolo di capocannoniere in precedenza in Italia
Sarri non sarà esonerato
Rodrigo Ely segnerà almeno un goal di testa 
Il Milan avrà almeno 9 rigori a favore in stagione


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

*-De Sciglio farà meno presenze di Antonelli e Abate (non congiunte).
-Il Milan subirà meno di 28 gol in campionato.*


----------



## aleslash (30 Luglio 2015)

*-La Roma vendere Doumbia*
*-Il Milan prenderà almeno un centrocampista entro la fine del calciomercato estivo*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Luglio 2015)

- Zenga verra' esonerato nel corso della stagione dalla panchina della Sampdoria


----------



## danykz (31 Luglio 2015)

*-Il milan arriverà tra i primi 3*
*-bacca segnerà più di 15 gol tra campionato e coppa italia*
*-Kondogbia si infortunerà prima del derby*
*-kondogbia farà meno di 6 gol(campionato)*
*-Icardi sarà il flop della stagione e segnerà meno di 12 gol in campionato*
*-Il milan acquisterà Witsel*
*-Luiz Adriano segnerà almeno 3 gol di testa*
*-Bacca segnerà almeno 1 gol in rovesciata*
*-La Juventus subirà meno gol di tutti*
*-Il milan sarà la squadra che avrà segnato più gol di tutti*
*-menez andrà via a Gennaio*
*-el shaarawy si rivelerà un flop per il monaco e non andrà in doppia cifra in campionato*
*-La roma raggiungerà gli ottavi di CL(cioè supererà la fase a gironi)*
*-Il PSG uscirà dalla champions in semifinale*
*-Dybala avrà un infortunio nella 5° giornata!*


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Agosto 2015)

*- Bertolacci segnerà più gol di Kondogbia (campionato)
- La Roma non giocherà la prossima Champions League
- Il Napoli non giocherà la prossima Champions League
- Zenga verrà esonerato prima di Natale

- Balotelli andrà alla Lazio
- Bacca segnerà almeno 15 gol in campionato

- Draxler andrà alla Juventus
- Dzeko andrà alla Roma

- Il Barcellona vincerà il Mondiale per Club

- Jovetic farà meno di 30 presenze (campionato)
- Mandzukic farà meno di 20 gol (campionato)
- Donnarumma farà l'esordio in serie A
- Calabria farà più di 5 partite ( campionato e coppa italia )
- Felipe Anderson farà più di 15 gol (campionato)


*


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Agosto 2015)

*-Bertolacci farà più di 10 gol in camopionato*
*Il Milan vincerà il derby con almeno 2 gol di scarto*
*-Mancini sarà esonerato entro la fine del campionato*


----------



## 666psycho (1 Agosto 2015)

*- la sampdoria finirà in serie B
- Il milan vincerà la coppa italia
- Donadoni allenerà la sampdoria entro fine stagione
- Montolivo non sarà capitano
- il Carpi non andrà in serie B
- Il sassuolo non andrà in serie B
- il milan segnerà almeno 3 gol su punizione
- Il milan segnerà almeno 4 gol su calcio d'angolo
- Menez sarà ceduto*


----------



## juventino (5 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] altre previsioni, se sono in tempo. Non dovrebbe esserci nessun doppione.

*-La Roma prenderà almeno un terzino prima della fine del calciomercato*
*-La Juventus non prenderà Draxler e punterà su Vazquez, che si rivelerà un flop*
*-La Juventus non arriverà oltre gli ottavi di Champions*
*-La Lazio vince la Supercoppa a discapito della Juve*
*-La Juventus non vincerà nemmeno un trofeo durante la prossima stagione*
*-Morata e Pogba, col loro rendimento, saranno determinanti per garantire alla Juventus la partecipazione alla Champions League 2016/17*
*-Morata e Pogba lasceranno la Juventus a fine stagione*
*-Khedira giocherà meno di 20 partite in campionato*
*-Nella prossima Serie A ci saranno almeno 3 giocatori a segnare almeno 20 gol in campionato*
*-Salah deluderà le aspettative e il posto da titolare gli verrà sottratto da Iturbe, che riscatterà la disastrosa stagione precedente*
*-In finale di Champions arriverà almeno un outsider*


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

Dal mio ultimo post in poi avete fatto una caterva di profezie già scritte. Ma perché non rileggete il promemoria prima? Cercate di correggerle per favore, grazie


----------



## juventino (5 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dal mio ultimo post in poi avete fatto una caterva di profezie già scritte. Ma perché non rileggete il promemoria prima? Cercate di correggerle per favore, grazie



Ho ricontrollato e l'unica che c'era già era quella di Mandzukic (prontamente eliminata). Ci sarebbe quella della Juve che non vince nulla l'anno prossima, ma l'altra previsione che ho trovato si limita a dire che non vince il solo campionato...


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho ricontrollato e l'unica che c'era già era quella di Mandzukic (prontamente eliminata). Ci sarebbe quella della Juve che non vince nulla l'anno prossima, ma l'altra previsione che ho trovato si limita a dire che non vince il solo campionato...



Ma mi riferivo a tutti, mica solo a te!


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Agosto 2015)

Bony al Manchester city segnerà meno di 15 gol


----------



## juventino (5 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma mi riferivo a tutti, mica solo a te!



Lo so, il mio voleva solo essere un aiuto a sfoltire


----------



## Renegade (11 Agosto 2015)

danykz ha scritto:


> *-Il milan arriverà tra i primi 3*
> *-bacca segnerà più di 15 gol tra campionato e coppa italia*
> *-Kondogbia si infortunerà prima del derby*
> *-kondogbia farà meno di 6 gol(campionato)*
> ...





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *- Bertolacci segnerà più gol di Kondogbia (campionato)
> - La Roma non giocherà la prossima Champions League
> - Il Napoli non giocherà la prossima Champions League
> - Zenga verrà esonerato prima di Natale
> ...




Siete pieni di ripetizioni. Non avete ancora modificato...


----------



## Renegade (11 Agosto 2015)

*Visto che ci sono sempre doppioni di profezie... Per TUTTI, PRIMA DI OGNI PROFEZIA, CONSULTATE QUESTO TOPIC:

http://www.milanworld.net/promemoria-profezie-di-milanworld-vt30530.html

E ricordate di usare il trattino per mantenere l'ordine.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2015)

*-Il Real Madrid vincerà La Liga 2015/2016*
*-La Lazio non supererà il preliminare di Champions League*
*-La Fiorentina non andrà oltre i quarti di finale in Europa League*
*-Il Napoli non andrà oltre i quarti di finale in Europa League*
*-La Fiorentina non si qualificherà per l'Europa in campionato*
*-Toni segnerà più di 10 goal in serie A*
*-Harry Kane farà più di 20 goal stagionali*
*-Icardi segnerà più di 20 goal in serie A*
*-Rugani collezionerà più di 15 presenze in serie A*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2015)

Mefisto mi ha fregato sul tempo ma merito di condividere la sua profezia ad honorem dato che sono tra i pochi e principali profeti dell'arrivo di Ibra


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

L'Amburgo farà un campionato più tranquillo degli ultimi 2


----------



## 666psycho (18 Agosto 2015)

*Menez litigherà con Sinisa
il duo Romagnoli-Ely sarà la coppia titolare del campionato
Bertolacci segnerà il primo gol del campionato 
Bacca segnerà il primo gol del campionato 
Il milan non andrà in serie B
Balotelli tornerà a giocare in Italia
l'inter non vincerà la coppia italia*


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *- Bertolacci segnerà più gol di Kondogbia (campionato)
> - La Roma non giocherà la prossima Champions League
> - Il Napoli non giocherà la prossima Champions League
> - Zenga verrà esonerato prima di Natale
> ...



Non dovrebbero esserci doppioni, se non erro


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

*- Nonostante le difficoltà la trattativa per Digne alla Roma non salterà e sarà lui il terzino sinistro per la nuova stagione.
- La Juventus prenderà il trequartista e costerà dai 15M in poi in questa sessione di mercato.
- Il Milan non prenderà più un playmaker a centrocampo per questa sessione.
- Il Milan perderà per la prima volta fuori casa.
- Il Napoli manterrà in rosa uno tra Higuain, Mertens e Callejon in questa sessione di mercato. 
- Silvio Berlusconi visiterà Milanello almeno due volte in questa stagione.
- L'Arsenal farà almeno un acquisto in questa sessione di mercato.
- Il Monaco non farà l'impresa e quindi non supererà il preliminare. 
- L'Inter farà almeno altri due acquisti in questa sessione di mercato.
- Il Milan farà almeno un altro acquisto nei tre giorni del Condor.
- La Juventus avrà un numero di infortuni superiore a quello della scorsa stagione.
- Gli abbonati del Milan quest'anno saranno più di 12.000.
- Di Maria farà almeno 6 gol in Ligue 1.
- Cavani non giocherà più sulla fascia destra.
- Romagnoli segnerà più gol di Rugani.
- La Fiorentina acquisterà un centrocampista under 25 in questa stagione.
- Il Napoli acquisterà almeno un altro difensore centrale oltre Chiriches in questa stagione.
- De Jong si farà espellere almeno una volta in campionato.
- Dzeko raggiungerà quota almeno 10 gol in Serie A.
- Nessuno batterà i 28 gol di Ibrahimovic del 2012.
- Allegri non sarà esonerato dalla Juventus né a stagione in corso né alla fine.
- La Juventus avrà almeno un episodio arbitrale a favore contro una tra Roma, Milan, Inter e Napoli.
- Inzaghi verrà intervistato da qualche quotidiano sportivo entro fine stagione.
- L'accordo Berlusconi-Bee verrà ufficializzato prima del 1 Gennaio 2016.
- La cessione del Milan non salterà nonostante quanto raccontato dall'Espresso e nonostante le dicerie sulla mancanza di fondi di Bee per chiudere l'operazione.
- Mihajlovic sarà la rivelazione tra gli allenatori di Serie A, zittendo tutti gli scettici. 
- Depay avrà un rendimento superiore a Sterling.
- Il Bayern Monaco supererà i quarti di CL.
- Il Barcellona supererà gli ottavi di CL.
- Il Real Madrid supererà gli ottavi di CL.
- Romagnoli supererà le 20 presenze al Milan.
- Il Milan avrà meno infortuni dello scorso anno.
- Il Liverpool non entrerà in CL. 
- Sanchez supererà le 25 presenze con l'Arsenal e i 10 gol con l'Arsenal.
- Gabbiadini supererà i 10 gol in Campionato.
- Valdifiori sarà superiore a Bertolacci in fase di impostazione.
- Miralem Pjanic sarà tra i migliori 5 centrocampisti della Serie A in fase d'impostazione.
- Questa sarà l'ultima stagione di Klose alla Lazio.
- Ely farà più di 12 presenze da titolare.
- Il Barcellona non si classificherà terzo in Liga.
- Il Chelsea sarà nei primi tre posti della Premier League.
- La Juventus supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il Chelsea supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il Bayern Monaco supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il Manchester United supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il Barcellona supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il Real Madrid supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il PSG supererà i gironi di CL.
- L'Arsenal supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il Napoli supererà i gironi di EL.
- Zlatan Ibrahimovic andrà in doppia cifra ovunque egli giochi.
- Robert Lewandowski andrà in doppia cifra.
- Edinson Cavani andrà in doppia cifra.
- Karim Benzema andrà in doppia cifra.
- Luis Suarez andrà in doppia cifra.
- Neymar andrà in doppia cifra.
- Aguero andrà in doppia cifra.
- Cristiano Ronaldo andrà in doppia cifra.
- Kane andrà in doppia cifra.
- Totti non supererà i 5 gol in Campionato.
- Destro non andrà in doppia cifra. 
- Zaza non andrà in doppia cifra.
- Mertens non andrà in doppia cifra.
- Il Manchester City vincerà la Premier League.
- Higuain farà almeno 10 gol.
- Khedira farà meno di 6 gol in campionato.
- Il Barca avrà più possesso palla del Bayern a fine stagione.
- La Roma andrà in CL.
- La Juventus andrà in CL.
- La Roma perderà una partita contro il Barcellona con almeno 2 gol subiti.
- Jovetic supererà i 5 gol in Serie A nonostante lo scetticismo su di lui.*


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2015)

il milan farà altri due acquisti....
la juve non vincerà lo scudo...
L'inter non arriverà in champions.
Ibra torna al milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2015)

*-Il Chelsea non vincerà la Premier League 2015/2016.*
*-Cavani segnerà almeno 30 goal stagionali.*
*-Ely collezionerà almeno 20 presenze in serie A.*
*-La Juventus, in Champions League, arriverà al massimo ai quarti di finale.*
*-Morata, Dybala e Mandzukic non supereranno i 15 goal in serie A.*


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il milan farà altri due acquisti....
> *la juve non vincerà lo scudo...*
> L'inter non arriverà in champions.
> *Ibra torna al milan.*



In grassetto ho evidenziato quelle che già sono state fatte.


----------



## Isao (21 Agosto 2015)

*- Campionato indeciso fino alle ultime 4 partite.
- Juventus non supera gli ottavi.
*


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> *- Campionato indeciso fino alle ultime 4 partite.
> - Juventus non supera gli ottavi.
> - Inter non qualificata alla Champions.
> *



L'ha già fatta proprio l'utente sopra di te...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci andrà in doppia cifra
Bertolacci vincerà la classifica degli assist
Bertolacci segnerà il gol che ci darà la qualificazione matematica alla Champions
Bertolacci segnerà almeno due doppiette e una tripletta in questa stagione
Bertolacci diverrà titolare fisso in nazionale
Bertolacci sarà il nostro trascinatore al prossimo europeo 
Bertolacci vincerà il pallone d'oro
Bertolacci sarà cacciato dal Milan perché scoperto a spupazzarsi le compagne di Galliani e Montolivo


----------



## Isao (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'ha già fatta proprio l'utente sopra di te...



Modificato.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Agosto 2015)

Gameiro tornerà al PSG (sostituirà Ibrahimovic) entro la fine del mercato estivo


----------



## The P (21 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bertolacci andrà in doppia cifra
> Bertolacci vincerà la classifica degli assist
> Bertolacci segnerà il gol che ci darà la qualificazione matematica alla Champions
> Bertolacci segnerà almeno due doppiette e una tripletta in questa stagione
> ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *-Il Chelsea non vincerà la Premier League 2015/2016.*
> *-Cavani segnerà almeno 30 goal stagionali.*
> *-Ely collezionerà almeno 20 presenze in serie A.*
> *-La Juventus, in Champions League, arriverà al massimo ai quarti di finale.*
> *-Morata, Dybala e Mandzukic non supereranno i 15 goal in serie A.*


Ah, ovviamente intendo a testa per quanto riguarda gli attaccanti della Juve.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Agosto 2015)

Giuseppe Rossi segnerà contro il Milan, poi si farà male e starà fuori almeno 6 mesi.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Agosto 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Rossi segnerà contro il Milan, poi si farà male e starà fuori almeno 6 mesi.



Una cosa di questo tipo?


----------



## sballotello (25 Agosto 2015)

arriverà Boateng a parametro zero entro la fine del mercato
arriverà Ibrahimovic entro la fine del mercato


----------



## Renegade (25 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> arriverà Boateng a parametro zero entro la fine del mercato
> arriverà Ibrahimovic entro la fine del mercato



Quella di Boateng è valida. Quella di Ibrahimovic è già stata pronosticata da [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION].


----------



## diavolo (26 Agosto 2015)

*-Balotelli farà meno di 10 gol tra campionato e coppa italia in questa stagione 
-nel mercato di gennaio il Milan comprerà un terzino
-Mandzukic farà meno gol di Bacca in questa stagione(campionato)
-Mihajlovic non verrà esonerato in questa stagione 
-Sarri non finirà la stagione sulla panchina del Napoli
-La Roma sarà campione d'inverno
-El Shaarawy farà almeno 15 gol complessivi stagionali
-Il Milan sarà la squadra a cui verranno fischiati più rigori contro 
-Un giocatore del Barcellona vincerà la classifica cannonieri della champions league 
-Il Barcellona avrà l'attacco più prolifico tra tutti i club nella Liga 
-Balotelli sarà convocato per gli europei 
-Dybala farà almeno 10 assist stagionali 
-Un giocatore chiave del Milan salterà la gara contro la Juve per squalifica*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Agosto 2015)

Montella entro la fine della stagione subentrerà in una panchina tra:

Napoli, Roma, Inter, Milan


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2015)

Vedendo di là sono andato a controllare, ero certo di averne messa una contro Anderson. 

*-Anderson non supererà 15 tra gol e assist.*
*-Il M. City arriva in semifinale di champions.*


----------

